

LivingSocial Still Offline 24 Hours Later - bokglobule
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/capitalbusiness/livingsocial-outage-continues-into-second-day/2013/11/13/ac6266c2-4c78-11e3-be6b-d3d28122e6d4_story.html?hpid=z6

======
freshyill
A lot of their best people have jumped ship over the past year. I can't help
but wonder if this situation wouldn't have been as serious (or not happened at
all) if they hadn't lost so much of their best tech ops talent.

